# The Dusty Lumber Company



## woodnthings (Jan 24, 2009)

New woodworking joints shown here:


https://www.youtube.com/channel/UCimOR5IKca6KfhT-SnBv_lg/videos











Trying a new wood joint #woodworking #woodwork #wood #maker #shorts #joinery #tools #work #holz







www.youtube.com













Trying a slot cutter bit joint #woodworking #woodwork #maker #wood #woodworker #tools #joinery #bois







www.youtube.com













VGroove cutters for strong, self aligning glue joints #woodworking #woodwork #wood #shorts #joinery







www.youtube.com


----------

